# Global Biogen.



## duffy (Jan 15, 2011)

Am starting my next cycle next week global biogen var 100mg ed alongside 250mg enhancement labs test cyp pw. Anyone used gb var before, any comments would be helpful thanks.


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

Global britannic var is some of the best var around at moment


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Love the stuff mate.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

The Biogen stuff seems too cheap to be true. Can anyone vouch for any of their stuff?


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

Biogen is completely un-related to global britannic biogen

They used to be called global britannic, however i herd they changed to add biogen to the end as another lab ' britannic labs ' was being used to piggyback them.


----------



## jwinstonl (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi,

I have received some GB anavar although I was a bit surprised at the size of the tabs (50mg) and the peachy color which i weren't expecting...

Could someone tell me whether these are legit please?










Are these good to go by the looks of them?

Thanks


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

exactly what ive got here

theyre bang on mate, enjoy


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

they're the best are GB var.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Good stuff that, you wont regret it.


----------



## jwinstonl (Feb 16, 2011)

Great, thanks lads


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

JCMUSCLE said:


> Biogen is completely un-related to global britannic biogen
> 
> They used to be called global britannic, however i herd they changed to add biogen to the end as another lab ' britannic labs ' was being used to piggyback them.


i thought they changed because of med-tech? sure i read that somewere on here


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

You are right, the guy who owns Global Brittanic was in partnership with somebody else, i dnt know who ecactly. So then Global Brittanic changed names to Global Biogen. Over some dispute, as it happens.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

this is good stuff,used it myself and give it the thumbs up.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm going to run this Var soon with some TestE................anyone tried their Winny yet as well?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

militant said:


> You are right, the guy who owns Global Brittanic was in partnership with somebody else, i dnt know who ecactly. So then Global Brittanic changed names to Global Biogen. Over some dispute, as it happens.


Sorry mate.......wrong.

The guy who owns GB is in partnership with no-one, yes I know for fact. There was a lab who had something produced by GB as they couldn't get their own in, but then they started to say they were part of GB which they weren't, so the name was changed and bridges burnt.........


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

or so I'm informed anyway.......


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Am gonna be starting a cycle next week as it goes....1 g test cyp, and might try their ultrabol 500 as I've heard many rave about it but never tried it myself......Far preferred the Britannic to Biogen name and can't understand why the name was changed, however, that's down to them I s'pose. I did try the stanavar but it was too strong for me, the calf and back pumps were just phenomenal and I was walking like an old man who'd been pulp fictioned.......so don't really do orals now, plus they give me fcuking awful indigestion


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Actua;;y really looking forward to my first major proper course in a long time....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

jwinstonl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received some GB anavar although I was a bit surprised at the size of the tabs (50mg) and the peachy color which i weren't expecting...
> 
> ...


Yes mate, supposedly good. I don't do orals myself but they are definitely legit GB ones as I still have some from my old lot, and stanavar, and dbol......never seem to do a full oral tub for some reason.


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

Robsta did you ever get round to trying that ultrabol 500?

also have they stopped making anavar 50mgs now as i tryed to get some and only could get the 15mg ones from global britannic/biogen

any help much appreciated


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

just started the ultrabol mate, well a couple weeks ago. Feeling stronger for sure but too early to say anything else about it.....


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

no1_gym said:


> Robsta did you ever get round to trying that ultrabol 500?
> 
> also have they stopped making anavar 50mgs now as i tryed to get some and only could get the 15mg ones from global britannic/biogen
> 
> any help much appreciated


They do var in both 15mg and 50mg.

I have the 15mg, which were dirt cheap. Taking with prop, NPP and tren seem to be working.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I think production of the 50mg haltred for a while. Well, I went ot get some a couple months back and was told they were out of stock for a while.....This might well have changed tho'


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Robsta said:


> I think production of the 50mg haltred for a while. Well, I went ot get some a couple months back and was told they were out of stock for a while.....This might well have changed tho'


Am i right in thinking they are changing the tub size to 30 tabs?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

No idea mate.....I shall enquire..


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Robsta said:


> No idea mate.....I shall enquire..


Cheers


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

whats this var like compared to rohm's var?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Var is Var mate......lol

No different, no better no worse....


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Robsta said:


> I think production of the 50mg haltred for a while. Well, I went ot get some a couple months back and was told they were out of stock for a while.....This might well have changed tho'


They still going to do the 15mg var tabs?

Do you know what other new stuff is coming out my source mentioned phenofast or something NPP and prop I think.


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

thansk robsta & s&ccoach,

let us know how you get on please robsta how much mil's are you taking of it?

also has any one tryed there TNT300 if so what was results like with it?

and the mega test 350?

sorry about all the questions just trying to get a course ready for next few weeks.

s&ccoach ... whats that phenofast you mentioned another one of global britannic's or?

also ive heard theyve just brought a new product out called tri-test 300?

thanks for all the help.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

The megatest is ok, so is they. The TNT is ok too. I basically prefer test e stacked with tren or something for most cycles.

Running ultrabol cos I got sent a couple of samples and have to say I'm pretty impressed. Strength has gone up, but I'm quite impressed by the recovery more than anything else. Definitely seeing a change in shape now. Slight at the moment but only been on cycle a few weeks, and muscle memory will have quite a bit to do with that.

What I'll say about gb, is it does exactly what it says. Not saying its better than any other but I'm more than happy with it and until that changes I will stick with gb.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

no1_gym said:


> thansk robsta & s&ccoach,
> 
> let us know how you get on please robsta how much mil's are you taking of it?
> 
> ...


Not entirely sure about the phenofast or whatever it's called it's made by global britannic/biogen.

My source mentioned it when I picked up GB NPP, which they don't do anymore coz the batch crashed so I grabbed a few and put them in the oven to give it a whirl. He mentioned they got this new phenofast think he said its NPP and prop but could of misheard.

I would use all of their stuff to be honest I'm pretty impressed with them.

One think I have noticed is they seem to have their stuff at lower doses compared to other ugl. I.e their equipoise is only 200mg. Others do it at 300 and 500mg.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I think with higher doses come higher problems so he's of the potter along nice, simple, quiet etc frame of mind. Let the other labs kick each others teeth in sort of thing. Which tbf I can sort of see where his mindsets at.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

He does seem to be very consistent in terms of quality.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

All I know is quite a few round here use it as he is local. And I've not heard any moaning about it since hd sorted the pip out. Fcuk me that mega test used to absolutely mindblowingly painful when he first started


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Where you from then robsta?

Everyone from my gym uses GB and people come from all over to pick up there stash.

I've no complaints I'm tempted in running their megatest and eq next time round.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

If you're gonna do that may as well run the ultrabol. 200 test e, 200 equi, 100 tren e. I'm running 2ml that and 2 ml test e


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

Robsta said:


> If you're gonna do that may as well run the ultrabol. 200 test e, 200 equi, 100 tren e. I'm running 2ml that and 2 ml test e


How you getting on with that ultrabol now mate?

any more news on the phenofast?

also do they do hcg? i need to grab some but not sure where i can get some legit from.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Im pretty sure they don't do hcg. Or I haven't heard of it if they do. Tbh I totally forgot about phenofast. I'll ask my mate about it.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Im pretty sure they don't do hcg. Or I haven't heard of it if they do. Tbh I totally forgot about phenofast. I'll ask my mate about it.


Apparently phenofast is a blend of test prop and NPP don't know the dose but it's getting good reviews at my gym.


----------



## ricer90 (Jan 26, 2012)

Alright lads what's the break down of ultrabol 500?

Cheers


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

ricer90 said:


> Alright lads what's the break down of ultrabol 500?
> 
> Cheers


200 test e, 200 eq, 100 tren e


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

s&ccoach said:


> 200 test e, 200 eq, 100 tren e


Hi mate, trying to sort a course out for next one..

Which one would be best..

Global britannic megatest 350 and deca 250

Or global britannic tnt 300

When i use tnt 300 it gives me good gains..but it makes me propa breathless.

Any help please.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

no1_gym said:


> Hi mate, trying to sort a course out for next one..
> 
> Which one would be best..
> 
> ...


It's down to personal choice either tren or deca. I prefer tren as my strength goes through the roof and gains are less watery.


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

s&ccoach said:


> It's down to personal choice either tren or deca. I prefer tren as my strength goes through the roof and gains are less watery.


Ok cheers mate thanks for getting back to me, i might go with tnt.. but i dont know wether just to try the ultrabol 500 because its got equipoise in there so might help lean out a little.. been looking at reviews on ultrabol and they all seem abit negative, but robsta seems to be getting on ok with it,

whats your thoughts on the ultrabol?

thanks again


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

no1_gym said:


> Ok cheers mate thanks for getting back to me, i might go with tnt.. but i dont know wether just to try the ultrabol 500 because its got equipoise in there so might help lean out a little.. been looking at reviews on ultrabol and they all seem abit negative, but robsta seems to be getting on ok with it,
> 
> whats your thoughts on the ultrabol?
> 
> thanks again


Not tried it but heard good things.

Only thing with equipose needs to be ran at 600mg at least and for at least 16 weeks to see its effects.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

no1_gym said:


> Hi mate, trying to sort a course out for next one..
> 
> Which one would be best..
> 
> ...


just started using GBs T350 & tren-en myself. Too early to tell yet, but mentally im already stronger lol


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Only the Stanavar 100s now come in 30 tabs in a pot. The 50mg of Var and Winny have finished as far as im aware,


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

The var is good but i personally prefer winnys myself.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

militant said:


> Only the Stanavar 100s now come in 30 tabs in a pot. The 50mg of Var and Winny have finished as far as im aware,


50mg vars have stopped, but i think the 50mg winnys are still on the go.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

50 mg var have stopped, but the stanavar 100 and megabol 150 will still continue, so I was informed this evening.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Robsta said:


> 50 mg var have stopped, but the stanavar 100 and megabol 150 will still continue, so I was informed this evening.


They still doing the 15mg var? Any news on new injectables?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes. The 15's are still being made. Tbh I have no idea why the 50's are stopping. I'll ask the man ffor an explanation.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

He just told me this

Demand has been poor, people dont want to shell out the money . They'd rather buy say v15 at £** than v50 at £** even though the later is far better value


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Robsta said:


> He just told me this
> 
> Demand has been poor, people dont want to shell out the money . They'd rather buy say v15 at £** than v50 at £** even though the later is far better value


Yeah take two 50's a day or 6-18 15's aday.

That tub of 15's gonna last a week lol.

Looks like stanavar it is.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I tried stanavar, but the calf and back pumps were agonising and I had to jack em in. Gave the stanavar away too lol.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Robsta said:


> I tried stanavar, but the calf and back pumps were agonising and I had to jack em in. Gave the stanavar away too lol.


Heard megatest is being upped to 400mg/ml.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

> I've heard there was a 400 blend coming too


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes, but they haven't been done as yet. I shall be getting the prototype to try before it goes gen pop. The pmt is going up to 200 also.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Yes, but they haven't been done as yet. I shall be getting the prototype to try before it goes gen pop. The pmt is going up to 200 also.


Yeah that got mentioned as well (the pmt) sounds good.

I've changed my method was using wildcat equitest 800 mg/ml but to be honest didn't feel like it should, so going back to GB just jabbing more ml. At least Then I'm more confident of the product.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> I've heard there was a 400 blend coming too


Adding test ace to the mix of megatest so I'm told.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> Adding test ace to the mix of megatest so I'm told.


Cool stuff! Not many use GB it seems on here, only just started it myself, the super test 250, switched from another lab and the difference is VERY noticeable


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Cool stuff! Not many use GB it seems on here, only just started it myself, the super test 250, switched from another lab and the difference is VERY noticeable


whats in supertest 250?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

baggsy said:


> whats in supertest 250?


Its SUS basically mate. prop, phenylprop, iso, deconate


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Supertest is the exact same mix as sust. Megatest is 350mg/ml with 7 different test esters in. Soon to be upped to 400 mg/ml.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Supertest is the exact same mix as sust. Megatest is 350mg/ml with 7 different test esters in. Soon to be upped to 400 mg/ml.


Mega test is 5 esters soon to be 6.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Right, I've got a few vials of it but never checked it


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Id love to try GB but minimum ordered of 50items so I'll stick to ROHM for now.

Some good mixes tho.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Lmao I think that's for re sellers mate. Not joe bloggs :lol:

Same with most labs. They're not gonna do you a bulk price just for you to order 2 bottles of test are they. They wouldn't be around long if they did lol :lol:


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

True Robsta...well that's what my "guy" offers.

But as long as ROHM do the job i'll stick with them for now.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Rohm are as good as any out there mate. If you're happy with them, no point in changing IMO.


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

Robsta said:


> Rohm are as good as any out there mate. If you're happy with them, no point in changing IMO.


Robsta do you know if GB are doing nolvadex now, as ive i need to get some for pct.. and supplier says hes got some GB ones in but never heard of them doing any thing like this before


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

any one getting pip for the mega test 400 i cant walk after a jab nasty lump and reb rash for a few day kills


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

olliel said:


> any one getting pip for the mega test 400 i cant walk after a jab nasty lump and reb rash for a few day kills


Really didn't want to hear that as i'm starting my megatest 400 cycle in the next few days :lol:

I have heard there is a bit of pip with megatest though mate.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Really didn't want to hear that as i'm starting my megatest 400 cycle in the next few days :lol:
> 
> I have heard there is a bit of pip with megatest though mate.


Been on megatest 400 for few months now no pip whatsoever. I do mix mine with ultrabol but it's fine.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> Been on megatest 400 for few months now no pip whatsoever. I do mix mine with ultrabol but it's fine.


Glute injection? Do you jab 2 or 3 times a week mate due to the short esters in the megatest or just once a week?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

whats in ultrabol eq? whats is dosed at..


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

no1_gym said:


> Robsta do you know if GB are doing nolvadex now, as ive i need to get some for pct.. and supplier says hes got some GB ones in but never heard of them doing any thing like this before


Well the megabol had nolva in the tab so it would make sense


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Glute injection? Do you jab 2 or 3 times a week mate due to the short esters in the megatest or just once a week?


Quads one jab a week, half on right quad half in the other.

Currently doing 2.5ml ultrabol, 2ml mt, 2ml eq.

In few weeks switching to 4.5ml mt and 2ml mast.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

baggsy said:


> whats in ultrabol eq? whats is dosed at..


It's 200 eq, 200 test e, 100 tren e.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

no1_gym said:


> Robsta do you know if GB are doing nolvadex now, as ive i need to get some for pct.. and supplier says hes got some GB ones in but never heard of them doing any thing like this before


I believe mr gb does nolva and clomid now and again, so probably not as common as other gb orals.

I've heard GB may be stopping his orals, due to raw and manufacturing issues.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Basically there are big problems with the current supplier of raws and it's all going balls up so the current raws are going to be focused on oils and a new supplier is being lined up but tabs are going to be limited until sept. Basically he's letting the Olympics get out the way and then will get back up to full speed.


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

loved the global britannic from ages ago, looking forward to the new gb stuff!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Nothing new about it mate apart from the name change a year or so back, and the labels.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Nothing new about it mate apart from the name change a year or so back, and the labels.


Labels changing again soon and new boxes.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> Labels changing again soon and new boxes.


Why are the boxes changing. They are the nicest boxes i've seen (no joke)


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

They changed with the name change mate. From global britannic to global biogen.


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

any one know the carry oil as i think i might have an allergic reaction to it as its not pip like i first thought witch will **** me off as apart from that it good gear

might try mix it with somw deca


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

olliel said:


> any one know the carry oil as i think i might have an allergic reaction to it as its not pip like i first thought witch will **** me off as apart from that it good gear
> 
> might try mix it with somw deca


Mostly EO I think


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Its getting a bit common now, I have spoke to GB regarding this issue, I must state its only with some people that experience PIP not all of them.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

It's not EO as the carrier oil, however I have been asked not to put up what the mix is as its taken a long time and quite a bit of money to get this mix right and he doesn't want people profiting from his hard work and cost. I'm sure you guys can appreciate that.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Basically there are big problems with the current supplier of raws and it's all going balls up so the current raws are going to be focused on oils and a new supplier is being lined up but tabs are going to be limited until sept. Basically he's letting the Olympics get out the way and then will get back up to full speed.


i just hope the quality of the raw's are decent, to much sh*t coming out of china these days its hard to source good quality raw's! gb are 1 of my best labs right at the top of my list just hope they stay there lol.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

olliel said:


> any one know the carry oil as i think i might have an allergic reaction to it as its not pip like i first thought witch will **** me off as apart from that it good gear
> 
> might try mix it with somw deca


Guaiacol it's why it has a vanilla scent


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Not according to the guy who makes it mate. Like I said he doesn't want it posting up. But it isn't that.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Whatever the fcuk is in it, it's good stuff IMO :thumbup1:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Need to look into this lab, a few established members now saying positive things about it....apparently their tren-e is lethal?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Need to look into this lab, a few established members now saying positive things about it....*apparently their tren-e is lethal?*


I can vouch for that! Was very good stuff


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

ethan2009 said:


> i just hope the quality of the raw's are decent, to much sh*t coming out of china these days its hard to source good quality raw's! gb are 1 of my best labs right at the top of my list just hope they stay there lol.


Well I know mr GB very well on a personal level and have done for years, way before GB was thought up. And if he can't do things and be the best at it, he won't do it at all, so don't worry about that in the slightest mate


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Need to look into this lab, a few established members now saying positive things about it....apparently their tren-e is lethal?


yeah its potent, felt increased aggression and felt tense just a few hours after jabbing for the 1st time, was weird.

did about 8 weeks before coming off, kept getting tren cough near every jab towards the end of my cycle, was nasty. Giving tren a break for abit, so back on it soon lol.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Just been told there is a new product due out in the next few weeks.

Androlean. Cyp, Tren E, Mast E, all 100mg/ml.

Never ran that combo so may give it a go. Sure the Tren E will no doubt cost me another job, but I'm curious


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Just been told there is a new product due out in the next few weeks.
> 
> Androlean. Cyp, Tren E, Mast E, all 100mg/ml.
> 
> Never ran that combo so may give it a go. Sure the Tren E will no doubt cost me another job, but I'm curious


Sounds good

Any news on the tab situation mate?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

No mate. Forgot to ask. Will ask and post up something tomorrow.


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

Arrr good old GB same owners as the original bd right? Well 1 used to be apart of them.

Good lab ...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Dont think so mate, not that I know of anyways. I'd have thought you'd have known this being part of original BD


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I agree with your assessment of GB tho.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Just been told there is a new product due out in the next few weeks.
> 
> Androlean. Cyp, Tren E, Mast E, all 100mg/ml.
> 
> Never ran that combo so may give it a go. Sure the Tren E will no doubt cost me another job, but I'm curious


I heard about that the other week, perhaps we heard from same grapevine 

Sounds good though, I picked up some phenfast be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

Robsta said:


> Dont think so mate, not that I know of anyways. I'd have thought you'd have known this being part of original BD


Maybe worded that wrong, meant 1 of the owners used to be BD lol not me.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Robsta said:


> Just been told there is a new product due out in the next few weeks.
> 
> Androlean. Cyp, Tren E, Mast E, all 100mg/ml.
> 
> Never ran that combo so may give it a go. Sure the Tren E will no doubt cost me another job, but I'm curious


Iv seen the new labels looking very nice indeed. That product is called Andro-Lean 300. Should be out in the next two weeks. Good combo though 100mg of each.


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

militant said:


> Iv seen the new labels looking very nice indeed. That product is called Andro-Lean 300. Should be out in the next two weeks. Good combo though 100mg of each.


They changed the label's again? have you got a picture?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Also the new orals should be out very soon.


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

Robsta said:


> Also the new orals should be out very soon.


You got a pic of the new label's mate? when did they change these?


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Not yet, seen it though on the Andro-Lean bottes as its a new product, as for others hes going to wait until they finished etc, then start with the new labels etc. Reason for the label change is due to having the same design since 2009 when first started, just wanted to improve it a lot more.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Robsta said:


> Also the new orals should be out very soon.


Can vouch for that, cant wait for them lol


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

militant said:


> Can vouch for that, cant wait for them lol


What orals they bringing out this time mate?


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Pretty much the same compounds as before, im sure there is not going to be in 15mg now only 10mg and 50mg.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah, he just told me no ones had the new holograms yet. But I shall put one up tomorrow if I'm sent one to put up.


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

Robsta said:


> Yeah, he just told me no ones had the new holograms yet. But I shall put one up tomorrow if I'm sent one to put up.


Ok cheers mate.


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

Robsta said:


> Yeah, he just told me no ones had the new holograms yet. But I shall put one up tomorrow if I'm sent one to put up.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Nice  . Was out on the p!ss yesterday.


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

s&ccoach said:


> I heard about that the other week, perhaps we heard from same grapevine
> 
> Sounds good though, I picked up some phenfast be interesting to see how it goes.


what dose is the phenofast mate? whats actually in it?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

no1_gym said:


> what dose is the phenofast mate? whats actually in it?


Think it's 100 npp, 100 test p, not sure ill check in morning when a jab a ml.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Pretty sure phenfast is 80 prop 70 NPP


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

synthasize said:


> Pretty sure phenfast is 80 prop 70 NPP


Yeah it is didn't really look until I just jabbed it lol.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Any news on GB orals


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

s&ccoach said:


> Any news on GB orals


Interested in this also


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

synthasize said:


> Interested in this also


Anyone have any news on Global Britannic orals?


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Still waiting last time I heard from him last week.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

They're on hold for now. Only oils available for the foreseeable future.


----------

